# Drummies with the Rev



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Grilled some drummies for lunch using Rev Marvin's sauce.
Sprinkled a litlle Wolfe Rub Original on before they hit the grill.
Sauce tasted great! Best mustard based sauce I've ever tried!
This was the hot variety. Perfect amount of heat.
Good stuff Rev Jr.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks great PUff.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice job Puff! Love that Rev. Marvin sauce!


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2006)

I loooove the Rev's sauce on chicken. Looks good Puff.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 29, 2006)

I didn't know you had a gas grill Puff.  Drums look real good.  I have got to try that sauce.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I didn't know you had a gas grill Puff.  Drums look real good.  I have got to try that sauce.


3 of 'em


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Darn it Puff,
> 
> Your gonna make me have to order some wolfe rub and Rev's sauce,  I cant take it anymore, you guys are killing me.  I keep seeing post on these 2 as a combo, it looks good.  Only reason I havent purchased any of them is to keep peace here on the homestead.  I have so many rubs and sauces lying around, that the SO been on my caes about all of it.  We are moving this weekend, as we speak actually.  Just finishing up today.  My buddies were giving me a bunch of crap about how many boxes the carried in the house that were labled spices and rubs.  I think they counted 8 boxes or so, and were not talking small boxes either.  I guess I see what she means but D@mmit daddy wants some new rub and sauce.  I told a few of the guys they coujld have some of the others for helping, which they were all excited about, and works good for me, cause there are alot of them I dont really care for.
> 
> So thanks alot Puff, for putting me over the edge.  Sorry but I am gonna have to tell my SO that its all your fault Puff,  Its your food porn pics that did me in!! 8)  8)  8)  8)


   Get them both, you won't be disappointed. 
You can blame it on me


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2006)

I only use the Rev Hot..it cools a little bit while cooking.  Right out of the bottle it may seem a little strong for some folks, but like Puff said, it's perfect when you cook it on chicken.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 29, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Darn it Puff,
> 
> *Your gonna make me have to order some wolfe rub and Rev's sauce,  I cant take it anymore, you guys are killing me.*  I keep seeing post on these 2 as a combo, it looks good.  Only reason I havent purchased any of them is to keep peace here on the homestead.  I have so many rubs and sauces lying around, that the SO been on my caes about all of it.  We are moving this weekend, as we speak actually.  Just finishing up today.  My buddies were giving me a bunch of crap about how many boxes the carried in the house that were labled spices and rubs.  I think they counted 8 boxes or so, and were not talking small boxes either.  I guess I see what she means but D@mmit daddy wants some new rub and sauce.  I told a few of the guys they coujld have some of the others for helping, which they were all excited about, and works good for me, cause there are alot of them I dont really care for.
> 
> So thanks alot Puff, for putting me over the edge.  Sorry but I am gonna have to tell my SO that its all your fault Puff,  Its your food porn pics that did me in!! 8)  8)  8)  8)



Make sure you use the handy buttons on this site to link to their websites!  I used OWR on a spatchcock chicken last night and glazed with Reverend's Original...those two should be married they are SOOO good together!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks great Puff !


----------

